# A Dog's Life



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Too funny, Rick! My Coach would certainly take the food off the counter if we were not watching. We just got home from Florida yesterday and one morning I took 2 muffins from the breakfast area for the car. I didn't eat mine and a few hours later I noticed the muffin(paper and all) was missing from the top of the dashboard. We have a Dodge Grand caravan and I put it very close to the windshield-so I know it wasn't easy for him to get it. The funny thing is that there was not one crumb or evidence of the paper in the car. He REALLY is crazy for food!!!! It did make us chuckle!!! By the way, he always sits in the driver's seat when we get out of the car, so he had to do this when we stopped at a rest stop!! And he always looks so innocent!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats a great video. I love Pepsi and a Pepsi commercial with a Golden...even better :0 Thanxs for sharing


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

:jester: LOL That was great! When in doubt....blame the cat!!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love that commercial--I can so see something like that happening around here---


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That was great! Thanks for sharing. We definitely have an issue with Bailey trying to countersurf!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Wayyyyyyyyyyy too funny*:woot2: lol


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

That commercial was awesome. Molly's still too short to reach the counter, so we're safe for a little while longer.


----------

